

Impact is the New Sexy - sisun1030
http://sisunlee.com/impact-is-the-new-sexy/

======
georgemcbay
I thought this was going to be a designer blog advocating for more use of
Impact (better known as the font on almost every meme picture ever). Glad I
was wrong!

